
Jobs, Back at Apple, Focuses on New Tablet - mgcreed
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125115760997755251.html?mod=djemalertTECH
======
DavidSJ
_Since then, Apple has updated several of its product lines, including the
iPhone and its Macintosh laptops, but hasn't launched an entirely new
category._

I find it amusing that "not launching an entirely new category" of product in
a two year period is notable.

------
martythemaniak
Come on, can we stop upvoting the stupid Apple Tablet stories? Yes, we all
know they're working on a tablet and we all know they can keep all relevant
and interesting info secret, feeding the press nothing but enough vague scraps
to keep themselves in the news.

So I ask you, unless you see actual specs and pictures, please don't upvote
these stories.

~~~
Timothee
After reading this "article", I completely agree. It's a series of "people
familiar with the matter" and quotes from analysts.

Said analysts bring immense insight like:

\- "As devices become more expensive, your ability to make them mass market
declines," said Toni Sacconaghi, an analyst with Sanford C. Bernstein & Co.

\- Analysts say how well an Apple tablet sells will depend on price, which
most believe will be between $399, the price of a high-end iPod touch, and
$999, the price of the cheapest MacBook laptop.

\- Apple watchers expect the tablet to debut at the end of this year or early
next year.

------
mrshoe
Google link for those of us who don't subscribe:
[http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB...](http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125115760997755251.html)

------
bprater
Odd, the article is starting as: "EMBARGOED!Just a few months" What did some
editor add 'embargoed' to the article?

~~~
jkincaid
For those who aren't familiar with embargoes, it basically just means there
was an agreement not to publish the article until some point in the future
(e.g. tonight at 6 PM), so that's probably just a reminder to whoever runs the
online portion of WSJ and they forgot to remove it.

A bit strange to see it here though, as usually the agreement is between the
author and the company they're covering, but it sounds like Apple wanted
nothing to do with the story in the first place. My guess is that WSJ also
uses 'embargoed' when they're holding a story to publish it alongside the
print edition.

------
GeneralMaximus
I hope this thing doesn't use the iPhone OS. That thing is an abomination, an
insult to hackers everywhere.

------
pmorici
Maybe it's really an interactive remote for the next generation Apple TV.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
You know there already is one, yes?

<http://www.apple.com/itunes/remote/>

------
mmt
Newton2?

~~~
unwind
"New2n"! :)

~~~
mmt
iNewton :(

------
alaskamiller
Apple will announce the tablet at CES 2010.

